# New Leaks For The New Mario Movie



## DoggaDude (Dec 7, 2019)

Back in *September, *I talked about how this new Mario movie could be awful, but I shouldn't have said that because, maybe Illumination changed? 

I don't really like Illumination that much tbh. And no, I don't hate them because they made this abomination:




 

But recently, more info. was released for The New Super Mario movie!!






No, that's not a fake screenshot.

Also, Miyamoto (Creator of Mario) said in an article that this movie will be based off of a comic series known as "Super Mario Adventures", which...let me show you a page of this comic series:




 



It's gonna be weird, after 38 years, Mario will finally be talking In his iconic Italian accent, and It won't be live action, either, so It looks like they're pulling this movie in the right direction.


Also I've noticed this crap might be bogus so uh IMBd Fools Day?


----------



## flipped (Jan 6, 2020)

All they've gotta do is mimic the plot of _Hotel Mario_ and everything will take care of itself.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)

what if they made a movie about doctor mario?


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 27, 2020)

DoggaDude said:


> I don't really like Illumination that much tbh. And no, I don't hate them because they made this abomination:
> 
> View attachment 189080



Illumination didn't make the old Mario movie. They _didn't even exist_  when that came out. 

Anyways, pretty sure IMDB is user-editable. Take anything with a grain of salt 'til it's officially announced.


----------



## Axido (Apr 27, 2020)

Man, if Illumination knew they made a movie when most of their staff was in kindergarten or school... Good that you found that out, because nobody else would have.

Mainly, because it never happened like this.


----------



## DoggaDude (May 1, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> Illumination didn't make the old Mario movie. They _didn't even exist_  when that came out.
> 
> Anyways, pretty sure IMDB is user-editable. Take anything with a grain of salt 'til it's officially announced.



oof


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

I had no idea this was a thing.  I remember watching the live action one as a kid and thinking it was great.  Looking back, not so much.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

FamicomHeero said:


> I had no idea this was a thing.  I remember watching the live action one as a kid and thinking it was great.  Looking back, not so much.


I tried watching it back, for nostalgic reasons, eye opener it was, some things are definitely left in the past!


----------

